# E collar= Perfect dog



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

After months of problems with regards to recall and any obedience with distractions around, I researched a lot on E collars amd bought one.
After 2 days of walking our V with the collar on she now walks to heel when we say, and listens a lot more.We could get away without using a lead even In busy areas, for all negatives of these collars I would advise anyone to get one as my dog is just as happy as she is off the lead a lot more and is constantly getting praise.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rob = so right - the E-collar is just a correction 4 training that U have worked so hard 2 teach - the E-collar is just a training tool that U use after a few 100 hours of praise and reward - if anyone puts 1 on a PUP !!!!!!!! shame on U !!!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We just trained Miles on one and he's so good now. It's amazing. Beach and park all weekend and we never had to tone or nick him. It's really improved his recall.


----------

